# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Rằm tháng Giêng với những quán chay nức tiếng Hà Thành - Ẩm thực Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Cứ ngỡ việc ăn chay chỉ dành cho người tu hành, nhưng giờ đây nó đã là thói quen không thể thiếu vào các ngày Rằm, mùng 1 của không ít người Hà thành.* 

*Cơm chay Bồ Đề Tâm, ở 68 Phạm Huy Thông và 89 Nguyễn Khuyến*


Cơm chay Bồ Đề Tâm, ở 68 Phạm Huy Thông và 89 Nguyễn Khuyến đã trở thành địa chỉ hấp dẫn quen thuộc của người dân Hà Nội.


Không gian Bồ Đề Tâm như một chốn tâm thiền tĩnh lặng.Trong ánh sáng tỏa ra từ những chiếc đèn hoa sen và nến là giai điệu nhạc Phật du dương, thấp thoáng bóng áo dài lướt đi nhẹ bẫng của những cô lễ tân có nụ cười rạng rỡ và ánh nhìn ấm áp... giúp đánh thức cảm xúc về sự bình yên, an lạc trong


Đến đây, thực khách có thể thưởng thức Buffet chay Bồ Đề Tâm với thực đơn phong phú theo nhiều chủ đề mỗi tuần. Thực phẩm chay tại đây không chất bảo quản, không thực phẩm và hương liệu công nghiệp. Các món chay đều được làm từ những loại nấm, rau củ quả sạch, tươi và không hóa chất. Tất cả được rửa bằng máy sục ozone và nấu bằng nguồn nước tinh khiết. 

*Cơm chay Nàng Tấm - 79A Trần Hưng Đạo*


Quán cơm chay Nàng Tấm nằm sau một ngôi biệt thự cổ với không gian rất sạch, đẹp. Các bàn ăn, rèm che cửa được bài trí bằng hai gam màu chủ đạo là màu vàng và xanh. Nhân viên phục vụ mặc đồng phục màu vàng và màu nâu. Một cảm xúc thanh khiết khi bước chân vào Cơm chay Nàng Tấm.


Một nhà báo nước ngoài đã đánh giá: Chất lượng phục vụ của Cơm chay Nàng Tấm đạt 3 sao, chất lượng món ăn đạt 4 sao (theo báo Đầu tư). Vì thế mỗi bữa ăn ở đây, bạn sẽ thấy đông nghẹt khách, nhưng không khí lại vẫn rất ... "chay", lịch sự và thanh khiết.


Nhà hàng có khá nhiều món ăn lạ như măng trúc Yên Tử. Măng trúc của vùng Yên Tử - Quảng Ninh đặc biệt hơn những nơi khác là cọng măng thon nhỏ, đầu như quản bút. Măng mềm nhưng vẫn có độ giòn, hương vị măng thơm ngọt nhẹ nhàng.

*Cơm chay An Lạc, 15 Hàng Cót*


Mặc dù mới xuất hiện ở Hà Nội nhưng cơm chay An Lạc đã nhanh chóng trở thành quán ăn thường xuyên của người dân Hà Nội.


Với hơn 200 món ăn chế biến từ thực vật, cơm chay An Lạc gồm hai nguồn nguyên liệu chính từ Việt Nam và nguyên liệu chế biến sẵn của Đài Loan. Khách hàng đến đây có thể ăn một suất cơm chay "bình dân" hoặc sử dụng các loại "hải sản" chay như: Sò huyết, cua bể, tôm, ốc, gà ác với nhiều cách chế biến khác nhau: Luộc, rán, chiên, hầm.

*Quán chay Âu Lạc, 318 Đường Láng * 


Quán nằm trong ngõ nhỏ và sâu. Quán mở luôn tại gia đình nhưng khá đông khách ăn trưa.Các món chay tại Âu Lạc rất phong phú và trông y như thật với các món giò lụa, thịt bò bít tết, chả rán, cá kho, tôm rang, ốc xào xả ớt, thịt kho dừa, canh cua...


Các món chay được làm từ các loại rau củ quả thiên nhiên như tinh chất khoai sọ, bột mỳ, rong biển và các chế phẩm từ đậu tương như đậu phụ, phù trúc… Các món chay ăn cùng với cơm gạo lức (gạo chưa xát lớp vỏ cám), có thể nấu với đỗ đen và hạt sen. Bạn có thể dùng cơm chay với đủ các món như ở một quán cơm bình dân, đặc biệt giá ở đây khá mềm.



Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan an o Ha Noi*

----------


## hangnt

*Cơm chay Adzida  270 Nghi Tàm*


Tọa lạc trên đường Nghi Tàm, hòa cùng sắc hương của chợ hoa Nghi Tàm, đón nắng gió Sông Hồng và Hồ Tây, Nhà Hàng Cơm Chay Adzida là nơi thực khách có thể tạm lánh chốn hồng trần, tìm về một cảnh giới nội tại đầy màu sắc, âm thanh, ngập tràn hương, đạo vị.


Nhà Hàng Cơm Chay Adzida  tuyển chọn nguyên liệu tinh khiết nhất của ba miền Bắc Trung Nam để mời quý khách thưởng thức những món chay thơm ngon, với hương vị thiên nhiên được trì giữ nguyên vẹn. Trong hình là món nem cuốn khá nổi tiếng của nhà hàng



Món su-shi chay
*Quán Chay Phật Trường Thọ*


Tọa lạc trên đường Xuân Diệu, hòa cùng sắc hương của chợ hoa Nghi Tàm, đón nắng gió Sông Hồng và Hồ Tây, Quán Chay Phật Trường Thọ là nơi thực khách có thể tạm lánh chốn hồng trần, tìm về một cảnh giới nội tại đầy màu sắc, âm thanh, ngập tràn hương, đạo vị.


Quán Chay Phật Trường Thọ thành tâm tuyển chọn nguyên liệu tinh khiết nhất của ba miền Bắc Trung Nam để mời quý khách thưởng thức những món chay thơm ngon, với hương vị thiên nhiên được trì giữ nguyên vẹn. Thực đơn trên 70 món, hợp khẩu vị của ba miền đất nước; Chất sốt và nước dùng đặc trưng của Quán Phật Trường Thọ; Đặc biệt là món Lẩu Trường thọ và Nem Trường thọ là những món ăn lý thú, để lại hương vị khó quên đối với thực khách.

*Cơm chay Trúc Lâm Trai: 39 Lê Ngọc Hân* 


 Không khó tìm nhà hàng ăn món chay tại Hà Nội, nhưng tới Trúc Lâm Trai, ta không chỉ đơn giản là để ăn chay mà còn để thấm và cảm nhận món chay trong một không gian tĩnh lặng êm đềm, thư thái và đậm phong cách Phật giáo.


Trong không gian chay tịnh của nhà hàng, ẩm khách chay phải mất công lắm để lựa chọn cho mình những món ăn trong thực đơn phong phú. Từ các món khai vị với súp rau củ, súp nấm kim châm, phở Hà Nội tới các món rau với nấm nướng, cà tím nướng sốt nấm, món nem với nem khoai lệ phố, gỏi bò cuốn, gà chay, tôm chay, các món bánh canh, lẩu nấm, bánh chè và đặc biệt là sữa bắp ngọt mát, thơm ngon… tất cả đều được chế biến kỳ công, mát lành và tốt cho sức khỏe.

*Ngoài ra, những quán cơm chay khác cũng khá nổi tiếng với người dân Hà Nội có thể kể đến:*


_Quán Nam An, số 1 ngõ 39 phố Linh Lang


 Nhà hàng cơm chay Hà Thành: số 116, ngõ 116 Kim Mã, Ba Đình


Nhà hàng cơm chay Thiện Tâm: ngõ 263 Giải Phóng, Hoàng Mai


Nhà hàng Việt chay Thăng Long: số 1, ngõ 26 Nam Thành Công, Đống Đa_



Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan an o Ha Noi*

----------


## Mituot

Sau tết người ta ngấy thịt gà cá gỡ thì ăn chay là tuyệt nhất

----------

